# Super Glue Gel and shrimp?



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes perfectly safe. I have used it, as well as many others, to secure moss to driftwood and SS mesh.

It drys instantly upon contact with water (turns white though) so you don't even have to wait.

As long as the main ingredient is cyanoacrylate, it'll be completely safe.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

diwu13 said:


> Yes perfectly safe. I have used it, as well as many others, to secure moss to driftwood and SS mesh.
> 
> It drys instantly upon contact with water (turns white though) so you don't even have to wait.
> 
> As long as the main ingredient is cyanoacrylate, it'll be completely safe.


Thanks for the quick reply,

Do you have a brand name off hand?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I generally use krazy glue, but even the ones you can get from the dollar store are safe. I've used both and no ill effects.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I have used it in tanks with yellow and red cherry shrimp, with no ill effect.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I've also used Loctite brand with success. For what it's worth, I prefer the gel. I use Gorilla glue in my OEBT tank as well with no ill effects.


----------

